# overnighting at newhaven



## ronmag (May 18, 2008)

hi all this is my first post please can anyone help we are hoping to go from newhaven to le havre in august, and want to know if there is any where to stay over night at newhaven thank you ronmag


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome;

This is the phone number for the ferry port car parking information. They might be willing to let you overnight there though from what I can remember , there is not a huge amount of space.

Quote
There is both short stay and long stay parking next to the Ferry Terminal.
For further information contact 01273 612875.
Unquote

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ronmag and congrats on your first post 

If you're in the Caravan Club then theres a nice CL just under a mile from the ferry port...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=196

pete


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

hi all - just bumping this old post to see if there is any more uptodate info. I seem to recall that as you come into newhaven, there is a quayside to the left where i recall seeing cars and campers... can i overnight here when i arrive at 9pm at night, or is there somewhere better ?


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

We stayed overnight for a morning Dieppe crossing in February. We were told it was ok to use the pick up area in front of the terminal building. Not a huge area though. There is a lorry area to the left as you approach the terminal. Don't know if that might be a possibility.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, stayed at the ferry port a couple of years ago. Tried the lorry park but a little noisy so as Tony says ended up just outside the security gate to the port.

Ray.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

The carpark beyond the fort, at the entrance to the port, seems a much nicer place to stay.... but nobody seems to mention it? has anyone had a bad experience here, or is it in fact not accessible ?

OOPS - just google street'd it, there is a 2m heigh barrier !

Anyone tried Severn Sisters Country park carpark, just beyond Seaford?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

jd_boss_hogg said:


> The carpark beyond the fort, at the entrance to the port, seems a much nicer place to stay.... but nobody seems to mention it? has anyone had a bad experience here, or is it in fact not accessible ?


I seem to remember there were both height barriers and signs forbidding overnighting. Will have a look next time we get near there, probably Sunday when we visit our son in Peacehaven.

Gary.


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

jd_boss_hogg said:


> The carpark beyond the fort, at the entrance to the port, seems a much nicer place to stay.... but nobody seems to mention it? has anyone had a bad experience here, or is it in fact not accessible ?


Hmm, don't think I noticed that. We did arrive after dark, though.
It would be interesting to know all the options. February was the first time we used Newhaven because we wanted the Dieppe route to shorten our run to Spain for our Morocco trip. It brought the nice aire at Nonancourt near Dreux into comfortable range. The 4 hour day crossing is very convenient and good value with the over 60 discount. Plus it's a better drive to Newhaven from Nuneaton than to Dover. Will continue to use Dover-Calais/Dunkirk for most other expeditions, though.   

edit....ah, just seen the subsequent posts!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Gary1944 said:


> jd_boss_hogg said:
> 
> 
> > The carpark beyond the fort, at the entrance to the port, seems a much nicer place to stay.... but nobody seems to mention it? has anyone had a bad experience here, or is it in fact not accessible ?
> ...


Just looked on google maps to refresh my memory and there is a 2m height barrier, plus the car park is only open to 5pm. So not much use to m/homes. Should really have done that first   !

Gary.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Tis a real shame - i'm coming from France, where i can just park up virtually anywhere and rarely see a height barrier... but every-time i find somewhere quiet and out of the way on google maps, there seems to be a height barrier, or gate, or something to stop us ! Boo !

If i arrived earlier, id try a pub carpark with a nice beer and meal, but dock too late for that.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a thought but you could possibly park up on the front at Seaford. Should be OK if you are arriving late. I have seen others using the area with spaces facing the sea before you get to the centre. Have a look on google maps you should see where I mean.

Good luck,

Gary.


----------

